# Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kasai



## CThompson (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm interested in Cyprichromis. microlepidotus Kasai, which I have not kept before, though the reading I have done suggests that they are of a more moderate temperament than Cyprichromis leptosomas Kitumba which I do keep.

I was hoping other here could confirm this please using the Kitumba as ruler so I may understand the comparison.

In addition, it is my assumption that the Cyprichromis. microlepidotus Kasai will cross breed with leptosoma Kitumba? Is this correct?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Temp will be the same for the micros.
I have kept jumbo cyps and cyp micros at 78-79 deg.
I doubt they would cross, but don't know for certain.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Any cichlid can cross but the more distant the species, genus etc. the less likely. ALthough many factors come into play especially when they breed in open water the way they do. This means their milt is free floating right there in the open. So if the two species were spawning simultaneously they might mix accidentally.

If you're going to sell fry I wouldn't do it only because you couldn't prove what did or didn't happen at conception. As for supplying your own school, I say, Go nuts! 

I haven't kept micros but friends of mine who do seem to regard them as a bit less intense but still pretty similar to their lepto cousins.


----------



## CThompson (Aug 13, 2003)

are the Kasai very popular or numerous in the hobby?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think so... Actually I have never even seen "Kasai" only "Magara" and "Mabilibili" but then I only know of one guy guy around Utah who has micros.

In the Grand scheme of the hobby, All Tangs (Except maybe Leleupi) are somewhat rare. That's part of the fun. It makes a guy feel a bit like the rich fish guy from Ace Ventura to have some exotics from a remote region of the planet! :lol:


----------



## CThompson (Aug 13, 2003)

> In the Grand scheme of the hobby, All Tangs (Except maybe Leleupi) are somewhat rare.


Really? I would not have thought so :wink: There are plenty of "bread and butter" tangs available here in Australia, and though not as common as say an angle fish or goldfish, I wouldn't call tangs rare myself. A more refined and acquired taste, where a hobby can lead to and not necessarily start from, but Tangs in general, dependant on species and locality are not rare.

Maybe it's different in your part of the world?

However, I have not seen nor heard of anybody with the Kasai here where I live. Hence my question on there numbers in captivity.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Do not put them together they will cross.

They are quiite a bit less aggressive  I love my micros... one of the nicest fish.
They are a bit more tempermental though... meaning, stress out more easliy.


----------

